

The Roaring Zeroes (1999) - sakunthala
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/7.09/zeros_pr.html

======
sakunthala
Strangely, reminds me of the 'wave speech' from Fear and Loathing in Las
Vegas. [http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/1074-strange-memories-on-
thi...](http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/1074-strange-memories-on-this-nervous-
night-in-las-vegas-five)

